# Writing > General Writing >  Liberty Island, who's been?

## Author-Ellie

Hi all,

I'm back with more questions  :Smile: 

This time about Liberty Island. 

I have been searching Google and YouTube and pretty much everywhere, though I'm not finding what I need, in fact I'm finding the complete opposite.

What I want to know, is what are those buildings at the end of the pier, the one's to the left. What are inside those buildings? Are they restaurants or something else? also behind a group of tree's on an image I have, is something that is colored red, what is that area - it's right behind the statue at ground level through some trees.

I also would like to know what is on the level floor of the actual statue building? museum type thing, or something else?

And yes for those reading, you guessed it, I've never been there.

Look forward to your answers  :Smile: 

Thanks for the help.




Thanks

----------


## Author-Ellie

Gosh 80+ views to this question and no one's bee able to assist. 

Have I put this in the wrong part of this forum? Where does one put such questions, for book research purposes, if it is in the wrong area?

----------


## Author-Ellie

Sorted. I found what I needed. This post is answered, by myself. 

I have to say I'm a little miffed at the amount of views this has struck, yet the lack of replies is rather disconcerting. I am human, and like the rest of the human race, I have a tendency to take things, sometimes personally. 

That said, I will try again with this site, and see if a new post at some stage, generates a response. 

Have a great day/night.

----------


## Iain Sparrow

> Sorted. I found what I needed. This post is answered, by myself. 
> 
> I have to say I'm a little miffed at the amount of views this has struck, yet the lack of replies is rather disconcerting. I am human, and like the rest of the human race, I have a tendency to take things, sometimes personally. 
> 
> That said, I will try again with this site, and see if a new post at some stage, generates a response. 
> 
> I'm not much help, was a little kid when my parents took us to the Statue of Liberty, and I remember only fragments of the visit... you might try this site and take the virtual tour
> 
> Have a great day/night.


I'm not much help, was a little kid when my parents took us to the Statue of Liberty. I remember only fragments of the visit... you might try this site and take the virtual tour, should add to your knowledge of the island.
https://www.nps.gov/stli/learn/photo...irtualtour.htm

btw, I'm thinking about immigrating to New Zealand, leastwise hoping to take the plunge soon. Where in NZ do you call home?

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Sorted. I found what I needed. This post is answered, by myself. 
> 
> I have to say I'm a little miffed at the amount of views this has struck, yet the lack of replies is rather disconcerting. I am human, and like the rest of the human race, I have a tendency to take things, sometimes personally. 
> 
> That said, I will try again with this site, and see if a new post at some stage, generates a response. 
> 
> Have a great day/night.


Hello, AE. It sounds like you've had a frustrating experience, but give the LitNetters a break. People come here from all over the world, and even the Americans aren't all from the East Coast. Personally, I've only been to Liberty Island once, and that was years ago. I was moved by the statue as a symbol and artwork, but I don't remember the things you asked about. As far as the views go, 80-something isn't really that many. Look at the people using the site at any given time: there are hundreds of "guests" doing the reading and only a handful of us posting.

Anyway, the bottom line is that people didn't answer because they didn't know what to say. And now that we've determined we are all human, let's all be friends, too. That work's right?  :Smile:

----------


## Author-Ellie

I realized after I had wrote that, that I was being too hasty, impatient and unrealistic - my apologies to all I meant no offense  :Smile: 



> Hello, AE. It sounds like you've had a frustrating experience, but give the LitNetters a break. People come here from all over the world, and even the Americans aren't all from the East Coast. Personally, I've only been to Liberty Island once, and that was years ago. I was moved by the statue as a symbol and artwork, but I don't remember the things you asked about. As far as the views go, 80-something isn't really that many. Look at the people using the site at any given time: there are hundreds of "guests" doing the reading and only a handful of us posting.
> 
> Anyway, the bottom line is that people didn't answer because they didn't know what to say. And now that we've determined we are all human, let's all be friends, too. That work's right?


 and yes we can all be friends  :Smile:

----------


## Author-Ellie

> I'm not much help, was a little kid when my parents took us to the Statue of Liberty. I remember only fragments of the visit... you might try this site and take the virtual tour, should add to your knowledge of the island.
> https://www.nps.gov/stli/learn/photo...irtualtour.htm
> 
> btw, I'm thinking about immigrating to New Zealand, leastwise hoping to take the plunge soon. Where in NZ do you call home?


 If you like lots of rain then by all means immigrate here  :Smile:  I'm in the North Island and I love it, have lived in Australia and loved that too, I'd probably love living in America, I think home is what we all make of it, good luck with your decision about immigrating, where if you go home will be home  :Smile:  Thanks for the help re the island  :Smile:

----------

